# Video und Homepage...Beste Lösung ?



## Yafeuafula (4. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier rein gehört...wußte nur nicht wo Ichs sonst Posten soll

Ich habe folgendes Problem ich will gern mehrere Videos ihn meine Page einbauen..

Nur was ist die beste Lösung ? 

Einfach so ?

< EMBED align=middle src=blabla.mpg width=310 height=250type=audio/x-wav 
hspace="500"></EMBED >

oder gibt es Ne bessere Lösung ? wie so en Stream oder wie das heißt ich kenne mich da nicht so aus !  

dann habe ich noch eine frage wie kann ich ein Video von 10 Mb z.B. auf 3-5 Mb drücken  so das aber die Grafik noch OK ist ?

so das war’s fürs erste 

Gruß  Ya


----------



## goela (4. November 2003)

Thread ins HTML-Forum verschoben - da Deine Frage dort wohl besser passt.

Zum Video kleiner machen, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: MPEG1, MPEG2, DIVX, MOV etc. Also einen entsprechenden Codec verwenden.


----------



## Yafeuafula (4. November 2003)

gibt es da aber kein Problem weil ich denk nicht  alle Leute haben DivX usw.

und mit welchen Programm mach ich das am besten ?

und bleibt die Grafik dann auch so wie sie ist ?

Gruß Ya


----------

